# "More Canadian soldiers will likely die in Afghanistan"..



## scaddie (7 Mar 2006)

While reading the paper this morning, I came across this article; 

"More Canadian soldiers will likely die in Afghanistan as spring melts snow in remote mountain passes, allowing anti-coalition forces to move around more freely, says a Nova Scotia officer stationed in the war-torn country...." (Continued here : http://www.thechronicleherald.ca/Front/488372.html)

Don't you think it's a little redundant? Everybody knows the dangers of going overseas, especially those in the military. The first sentence is what bothers me, there is always the chance of dying, but why do we have to emphasize this?


----------



## Scott (7 Mar 2006)

Used to be CO of 1NSH


----------



## Gunnar (7 Mar 2006)

> Don't you think it's a little redundant? Everybody knows the dangers of going overseas, especially those in the military. The first sentence is what bothers me, there is always the chance of dying, but why do we have to emphasize this?



We have to emphasize this to sell papers, or to push a political viewpoint.  Remember, if it bleeds, it leads.  Plus, the liberal press has now decided that they're horrified that Canadian soldiers are not actually peacekeeping over there, and since the Liberal Party is no longer in power (in spite of the fact that they did the sending in the first place), they now feel comfortable complaining about moot issues in an attempt to make the existing government look like war-mongers.

Or it could simply be to sell papers.  I'm jaded.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (7 Mar 2006)

Scott said:
			
		

> Used to be CO of 1NSH



That he was.

Gunnar, probobly a little of both, but at least we're in the news now... its been a long time since theres been this much coverage on our troops. At least its an opportunity to educate the public about what the CF really does and what our guys are going through overseas.

It also helps give other guys like me back home a glimpse of whats going on over there a bit more.

Id rather this kind of press coverage as opposed to nothing at all.


----------



## McG (7 Mar 2006)

"More Canadian soldiers will likely die in Afghanistan"
Maybe I'm too callous, but for me this is much easier to accept that Canadian children being killed in Canada because we allowed the TB to re-establish a terrorist supportive safe haven.

We need to enable the Afghani government to do its job.  Only then can we go home.


----------



## pte.Bullock (7 Mar 2006)

Right now im just a private doing his BMQ, but as soon as im done all my training I plan on going overseas. I know the dangers of going over seas, I come from a millitary family, have two friends going over soon, and have an old high school teacher who has gone. I dont mind the headline of the paper, but only if it is valid, but when some one just bs's to get the paper sold something is horendisly wrong. Im 19 and I know that if my family saw that headline if I was overseas theyd be pretty terrified, think of the parents, wifes, childeren, friends that are going to wake up and see this knowing that they have friends over there or friends that want to go. Propaganda like this to sell a paper is flat out wrong and dimishes the integrity of the CF, last I checked it wasnt about getting papers sold, but the respect of the service men/women, self respect, world respect, and making a good strong name for our country, not headline BS to sell a few extra papers. This is just my opinion, and if I have offended, well then, just then.

Pte.Bullock


----------



## KevinB (7 Mar 2006)

Its about the dumbest reports I've read - I got a further laugh at his "it validates his 20years of training" -- he is a reserve armoured officer - doing a CIMIC role - so where did his "training" come in.

Maybe I'm a bit bitter but I am figuring that anyone who has been around a bit could have given a better interview that him.

Maybe he did not mean to come off like a BayWatch bimbo - but it does not take a rocket scientist to figure out that a war zone is a dangerous place and troops committed to offensive action (OEF / CFC-A) are at risk.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (7 Mar 2006)

It may interest the media to know that I plan on publishing an article in mililtary circles (specifially, the wall of the armoury restroom) in which I predict that before the war in Afghanistan and Iraq is over (it is all part of the same war), more journalists are going to die.

I hope Canadian pundits are used to the idea of their comrades coming home in caskets; if not, they should get used to the idea.  It is an unfortunate reality. I make no apologies to the Fifth Estate and feel I am expressing my right to free speech.  I may include a cartoon with my editorial if I can find a large enough clean spot on the side of the stall.

In other news, it was reported that drivers of minivans can expect that their numbers will be thinned during the holiday season this summer and families within 300 miles of the US border should gird themselves for the thought of fatalities.

It was not possible to contact The Grim Reaper for comment as this post went to press.


----------



## Navy_Blue (7 Mar 2006)

What upsets me is the people who say Afghanistan is an "American war."  It should have been the worlds responsibility along time ago to go in and sort that country out.  Along with many other regimes throughout the globe.   Unfortunately the UN is for the most part made toothless by the veto powers and many countries have been aloud to commite horrible crimes against humanity since WWII.  We should be proud that we have a roll in this and think about the potential the country has to change.  

Out of curiosity what kind of casualties are the Dutch and UK seeing in there sectors??  All we seem to here about is our situation.


----------



## Wookilar (7 Mar 2006)

I do not know the gentleman giving the interview from a hole in the ground (although being from NS must count for something, a lot of us cool guys do  8)), but I can tell you about the piece in the Chronically Horrid out of Halifax. The article is a cut-and-paste. Read the comments and how they were put together. That interview was a long one to go from melting snow, dying soldiers all the way to schools being burnt down. It was then taken and a few sentences that the reporter/editor wanted to put in that they thought would generate "good" press (good for the paper, not for us and definitely not to educate the public). Do not jump to too many conclusions about what the Lt Col said. I'd rather ask the reporter what they chose to not print.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (7 Mar 2006)

Navy_Blue said:
			
		

> What upsets me is the people who say Afghanistan is an "American war."  It should have been the worlds responsibility along time ago to go in and sort that country out.



What, like the Soviet Union?  Why do you think Osama is so pissed at the US?


----------



## Navy_Blue (7 Mar 2006)

The Soviets created the problem the country was in good shape till they showed up.   When they left the place in shamble the UN should have stepped in to pick up the pieces not the Taliban.  It would have been bloody but necessary.  The problem is the UN has never had the power to do what it was intended to do.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (7 Mar 2006)

Navy_Blue said:
			
		

> The Soviets created the problem the country was in good shape till they showed up.   When they left the place in shamble the UN should have stepped in to pick up the pieces not the Taliban.  It would have been bloody but necessary.  The problem is the UN has never had the power to do what it was intended to do.



I agree, mostly.  It has the power - the physical power, I mean, the soldiers and all - but not the will or the consensus. Can you imagine the Soviet Union getting a bloody nose and hugely embarrassed there, then voting for a UN Resolution allowing US troops into the country?  Or any NATO/western armies, really - to go in and show them up?

And given a lack (at that time) of a national imperative, why would a middle power like Canada have chosen to do so?

Hindsight is 20/20. Not that I disagree with your conclusion, but it would not have been so simple as all that.


----------



## Devin (8 Mar 2006)

my opinion is that if we don't fight them over there and help to fix their country the terrorists will just build more bases and launch attacks over here, and might even end up on one of our buses, which might have your sister, brother, mother, or some other relative on it so think about that when those newspapers say "we should pull out of afganistan and come home"


----------

